# Kaufberatung Flourocarbon



## stollzock3 (12. November 2012)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand etwas zu den folgenden Marken sagen?
-Profi Blinker Carbon X
-Robinson Tanaka Flourocarbon
-Stren Fluorocast
-Greys Flourocarbon

Die erste soll sogar weniger sichtbar sein als Flourocarbon.
Die Preise steigen in der Rheinfolge deutlich an.
Bin für jeden ernst gemeinten Tip, oder andere Empfehlung, dankbar.

Petri


----------



## Ukeleidriller (12. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

zu den genannten kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber empfehlen kann ich die marke york (made in germany), "exclusive line gold" 

ich habe sie zum spinnangeln drauf. 0,27mm mit 11,8kg tragkraft!!
und die 0,32mm mit 15,3kg tragkraft nehme ich zum vorfachbinden für karpfenrigs. die tragkraft ist nicht übertrieben, die hält wirklich was aus.

kein memoryeffekt, nicht drahtig, 100% empfehlenswert !!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Gib mal nen Link zu de York. Die soll doppelt so viel halten wie die Stroft FC1. Da bin ich so skeptisch, dass ich das für nicht wahr halte.

Ich angel nur mit Gamakatsu und Stroft. Zur Zeit noch FC2, danach kommt FC1, auch wenns nicht billig ist.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (12. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Wenn's richtig gut sein soll dann Seaguar!Da kannste selbst die Stroft in die Tonne treten...!;-)


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Hätte jetzt auch ausm Bauch raus Seaguar gesagt. Da passt Preis Leistung und Qualität.




> Die erste soll sogar weniger sichtbar sein als Flourocarbon.


Naja, weniger sichtbar als sichtbar bleibt immer noch sichtbar ....


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Wenn's richtig gut sein soll dann Seaguar!Da kannste selbst die Stroft in die Tonne treten...!;-)



Jepp, ist nicht schlecht. Und wenn man die in den USA bestellt auch nicht teuer - Ich bestell mir immer ne Spule PowerPro und ne Spule Seaguar FC zusammen und bleib unter der MwSt-Grenze 
Somit hab ich bei jeder neuen Spinnrolle jeweils eine Spule mit Geflochtener und eine mit FC voll.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (12. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gib mal nen Link zu de York. Die soll doppelt so viel halten wie die Stroft FC1. Da bin ich so skeptisch, dass ich das für nicht wahr halte.



ich hatte kürzlich mit nem wobbler in einen baum geworfen. bombenfest im ast. ich war äußert überrascht daß die schnur nach kräftigem geziehe nicht reißen wollte (0,27mm york) erst nachdem ich die rolle bis zum anschlag zugedreht hatte, und massiv gezogen habe kam der bruch. die hält auf jeden fall was sie verspricht.


----------



## loete1970 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Welches Seaguar (Bezeichnung) würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## stollzock3 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jepp, ist nicht schlecht. Und wenn man die in den USA bestellt auch nicht teuer - Ich bestell mir immer ne Spule PowerPro und ne Spule Seaguar FC zusammen und bleib unter der MwSt-Grenze
> Somit hab ich bei jeder neuen Spinnrolle jeweils eine Spule mit Geflochtener und eine mit FC voll.



Gibt's dazu nen link?

Petri


----------



## antonio (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> ich hatte kürzlich mit nem wobbler in einen baum geworfen. bombenfest im ast. ich war äußert überrascht daß die schnur nach kräftigem geziehe nicht reißen wollte (0,27mm york) erst nachdem ich die rolle bis zum anschlag zugedreht hatte, und massiv gezogen habe kam der bruch. die hält auf jeden fall was sie verspricht.



aber keine 11,8 kilo, wie du angegeben hast, nie im leben.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Glaub ich auch nicht. Die soll in ca. 35er soviel halten wie eine Stroft FC1 in ca. 45-50er. Das glaub ich den ganzen Tag nicht!


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Also ich fisch meist INVIZX oder RED LABEL, hab aber auch schon ABRAZX gefischt - alles gute Schnüre würd ich behaupten.
Gekauft hab ich die Schnüre meist bei Scissortailsports bei ebay.com - momentan die 10lbs Combo zb. 150Yds PowerPro + 250Yds Seaguar Red Label = 25.50$ = 20,1€

Einfach mal anfragen - meist ist der Versand nach D möglich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

250 yard?
228m Fluorocarbon?

Nimmst du das als Hauptschnur?
Mit soviel könnte ich für die nächsten 10 Jahre meine Vorfächer basteln...


----------



## pely66 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Ich habe CLIMAX SELECT in 0,35 bis 9,4 kg 100m 16,95 €
bei Fisherman´s Partner, gunstig und halt davon die beschreibung.
früher habe immer Sufix Invisiline Fluorocarbon 6,9kg 0,37, 20m 9,99€ die vahr zu teuer meine meinung.


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 250 yard?
> 228m Fluorocarbon?
> 
> Nimmst du das als Hauptschnur?
> Mit soviel könnte ich für die nächsten 10 Jahre meine Vorfächer basteln...



Jupp, nehme ich als Hauptschnur auf meiner Ersatzspule. Ist dehnungsärmer als die meisten Monos und dazu sinkt es schneller - besonders beim fischen mit leichten Gummis (<7g) auf Barsch will ich das nicht missen


----------



## Pfiffikuss (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Welches Seaguar (Bezeichnung) würdet Ihr empfehlen?



Seaguar Fluoro Premier!!!


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

ich fische nur noch berkley trilene, schön weich und noch nie probleme damit gehabt wie reißen etc.... hatte ich bei anderen schon!
gibts auch in ner großen spule.

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Berkley-Trilene-Fluorocarbon-Transparent_1264.html


----------



## Ukeleidriller (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



antonio schrieb:


> aber keine 11,8 kilo, wie du angegeben hast, nie im leben.
> 
> antonio



ich hätte locker meine spinnrute brechen können bei dem astwurf.
ich war auch skeptisch beim kauf. falls ihr mal gelegenheit habt die york zu kaufen, greift zu!
als karpfenangler benutze ich meistens mono in 0,35mm bis 0,40mm stärke, deshalb kann ich auch beurteilen daß die york in 0,27mm von der tatsächlichen tragkraft her locker bei den starken momos mithält.
wenn es größere spulen gäbe von der york (sind leider nur 150m drauf) würde ich auch meine daiwas zum karpfenangeln damit bestücken.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> .....
> als karpfenangler benutze ich meistens mono in 0,35mm bis 0,40mm stärke, deshalb kann ich auch beurteilen daß die york in 0,27mm von der tatsächlichen tragkraft her locker bei den starken momos mithält....



.... im Durchmesser vermutlich auch


----------



## Ukeleidriller (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

du machst deinem nick-name alle ehre, "keine_ahnung" |supergri

nach 35 jahren angelei traue ich mir sogar zu schnurstärken zu unterscheiden, stell dir das mal vor :g


----------



## antonio (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> ich hätte locker meine spinnrute brechen können bei dem astwurf.
> 
> zeig mir die normale spinnrute mit der du 11 kg heben kannst.
> 
> ...



ne 0,27er geflochtene hat 10kg.
also hat nach deiner aussage, dynema die gleiche oder mehr zugfestigkeit wie fc.
das glaubst du doch selber nicht.

antonio


----------



## Ossipeter (13. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Ne Spinnrute in der Dimension wird die Nano-Dingsbums von DAM sein.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> nach 35 jahren angelei traue ich mir sogar zu schnurstärken zu unterscheiden, stell dir das mal vor :g



Ich kann mir es bei solchen Aussagen leider nicht vorstellen.

Redest aber nicht von dieser Schnur?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GOLD-EXCLUSI...-0-35mm-/120740546784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_212


----------



## Ukeleidriller (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

@antonio
ich weiß zwar nicht wie lange du schon angelst, und wie sehr du dich mit der gesamten materie befasst hast, aber die tragkraft einer schnur bezieht sich immer auf die tragfähigkeit UNTER WASSER. deshalb hält fast keine schnur das gewicht "auf dem trockenen"

außerdem kann ich deine aussage nicht nachvollziehen daß eine 0,27mm geflochtene 10kg hält.
ich habe gefelcht in 0,22mm und die hält 18kg.
das ist von hersteller zu hersteller äußerst verschieden.

ich habe auch nicht geschrieben daß ich mit meiner spinnrute 11kg gehoben habe, sondern daß ich sie leicht hätte durchbrechen können bei dem versuch den asthänger durch aggressives ziehen zu lösen. denn die schnur wollte nicht reißen. deshalb habe ich beim ziehen die rutenspitze richtung ast gehalten und habe nach hinten gezogen. die rute ist wohlauf!

verdreht hier bitte nicht die tatsachen!


----------



## Ukeleidriller (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Redest aber nicht von dieser Schnur?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GOLD-EXCLUSI...-0-35mm-/120740546784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_212



ja, das ist sie. ich wundere mich über den preis, habe damals einiges mehr bezahlt.
bei dem kurs holt ihr euch am besten eine spule und testet mal selbst bevor ihr hier anderen unterstellt die unwahrheit zu sagen!


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> @antonio
> ich weiß zwar nicht wie lange du schon angelst, und wie sehr du dich mit der gesamten materie befasst hast, aber die tragkraft einer schnur bezieht sich immer auf die tragfähigkeit UNTER WASSER. deshalb hält fast keine schnur das gewicht "auf dem trockenen"
> 
> was ist denn das für ne komische aussage, wenn da 10 kg tragkraft steht dann sind es 10 kg zug den ich auf die schnur ausüben könnte bevor sie reißt.
> ...



ich habe gar nichts vedreht.
du scheinst die tatsachen nicht zu kennen.

antonio


----------



## ulf (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich kann mir es bei solchen Aussagen leider nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Redest aber nicht von dieser Schnur?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GOLD-EXCLUSIVE-LINE-YORK-150m-Spule-0-14-0-35mm-/120740546784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_212



Hallo

Bei dem Preis kann man's ja mal probieren. Wenn die 0,35er nen Kasten Bier hoch hebt, sag ich wieder Bescheid #h.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

"Made in Germany", aber polnische Händler und man findet bei Google dazu nichts. Ist klar. Dafür würde ich im Leben nie Geld ausgeben!

Für mich ist Stroft nach wie vor die Referenz, was Tragkraft und Durchmesser angeht. Und wenn da nun Hersteller kommen die davon stark abweichen, dann lügen die.

Ich geb Antonio vollkommen Recht. Sieht für mich eher nach einem Plagiat aus, wo halt gelogen wird. Also genau das richtige für deutsche Angler.


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

tja manche setzen eben mit 35 jahren angelerfahrung physikalische gesetze oder materialeigenschaften außer kraft.

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

 seh ich auch so.

Werde bei Seaguar bleiben, die polnisch/deutsche Wunderschnur darf da bleiben wo sie ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



antonio schrieb:


> tja *manche setzen* eben mit 35 jahren angelerfahrung *physikalische gesetze oder materialeigenschaften außer kraft.*
> 
> antonio



Sehr treffend auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Ukeleidriller (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

ihr seid mir ja ein lustiger haufen . . . 
ihr wißt nichteinmal daß sich die tragkraft auf das gewicht unter wasser bezieht, aber hier große sprüche klopfen 

du kannst JEDE schnur nehmen und die angegebene tragkraft auf dem trockenen dranhängen, die schnur wird reißen. 

und @antonio: die schnurtests in denen jede geflochtene in der stärke von 0,27mm immer um die 10kg halten soll, würd ich gerne mal sehen.
du schreibst einen absoluten blödsinn, es fällt mir schwer dich ernst zu nehmen.
schau dir mal die spiderwire schnur an, eine sehr gute geflochtene die ich empfehlen kann. 0,25mm trägt 25,8kg! laut hersteller. auch wenn das mit den hersatellerangaben nicht immer ganz genau hinkommt, die tendenz stimmt.
von wegen immer 10kg :g

aber ist schon interessant wie die aussage einiger möchtegern schlaumeier hier von leuten gepusht werden die noch weniger ahnung haben.

scotty beam mich rauf . . . keine intelligenz hier vorhanden . . .


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> ihr seid mir ja ein lustiger haufen . . .
> ihr wißt nichteinmal daß sich die tragkraft auf das gewicht unter wasser bezieht, aber hier große sprüche klopfen
> 
> welches gewicht denn unter wasser, erklär das mal.
> ...



noch was, nen vernünftigeren ton könntest du dir angewöhnen.
hier noch mal ne lektüre für dich, vielleicht hilft es ja.

http://www.stroft.de/vorteile_nachteile0512.html

antonio


----------



## Tate (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Für dich und deine Kenntnisse über geflochtene Schnur ein Auszug von Stroft:

"Die lineare Zugfestigkeit der weltweit besten UHMWPE-Einzelfaser(Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylen),auch bekannt als Dyneema,beträgt unter Laborbedingungen ca. 450kg/mm².
Die fertig geflochtene Schnur hat aber nur eine etwas geringere Zugfestigkeit. Das liegt an zwei Dingen.
- Die Querschnittsfläche der geflochtenen Schnur besteht nicht nur aus Fasermaterial sondern zwangsläufig auch aus Lufträumen(die sich zwischen den nebeneinander liegenden runden Einzelfasern zwangsläufig ausbilden).
-Durch das Flechten werden die Einzelfasern gekrümmt und verlieren deshalb an Tragkraft(gegenüber der linear belasteten Einzelfaser).
Fertig geflochten wird deshalb eine Zugfestigkeit von ca. 300kg/mm² erreicht.
Nach Umrechnung kann eine geflochtene 0,18er Schnur aus UHMWPE demnach bestenfalls eine Tragkraft von 7,63kg haben. Mehr ist nicht möglich!
Auf den Etiketten vieler Anbieter von polyfilen Schnüren finden sich häufig Angaben,die hiervon stark abweichen. So ist z.B. zu lesen:"0,06mm mit 10,6kg Tragkraft". Daraus errechnet sich eine Zugfestigkeit von sagenhaften 3751kg/mm². Diese Angabe ist um fast das 10-fache höher als von den Herstellern der UHMWPE-Faser selbst angegeben. Tatsächlich kann eine 0,06er Schnur aus bester UHMWPE Faser(je nach Flechtung) bestenfalls eine Tragkraft von ca. 0,85kg erreichen. "


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Das dürfte dann die Whiplash sein. Hier muss man aber wissen, das sich die Tragkraftangaben der Whiplash auf die Tragkraft im Weltraum beziehen!

Wer interessiert sich schon für Tragkräfte an der Luft?


#q#q#q


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Tate schrieb:


> Für dich und deine Kenntnisse über geflochtene Schnur ein Auszug von Stroft:
> 
> "Die lineare Zugfestigkeit der weltweit besten UHMWPE-Einzelfaser(Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylen),auch bekannt als Dyneema,beträgt unter Laborbedingungen ca. 450kg/mm².
> Die fertig geflochtene Schnur hat aber nur eine etwas geringere Zugfestigkeit. Das liegt an zwei Dingen.
> ...



Jaja - aber wenn man nun die Tragkraft unter Wasser nimmt ... Häng doch mal nen Eimer Wasser (ca. 10kg) *unter Wasser* an eine 0,06er Schnur  
Bei manchen Herstellerangaben muss man wirklich denken, dass diese solche Messverfahren einsetzen 
Ansonsten braucht man nicht darüber zu diskutieren - die Fakten sprechen für sich.
Btw. wird die lineare Tragkraft einer Schnur eh überschätzt - Ausreizen kann man die mit den wenigsten Ruten. Interessant sind eher andere Aspekte wie die Abriebfestigkeit, die Knotenfestigkeit, ob die Schnur Wasser aufnimmt, die Geschmeidigkeit ...

#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

So siehts nämlich aus, 3 Kg Zug sind mit einer normalen Spinnrute (10-40g) kaum zu realisieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> ihr seid mir ja ein lustiger haufen . . .
> ihr wißt nichteinmal daß sich die tragkraft auf das gewicht unter wasser bezieht, aber hier große sprüche klopfen
> 
> _Wat is los???_
> ...



Nur Blöde in der Schicht, wa?|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Tschja - ich wusste doch auch schon immer, dass eine Tonne Federn leichter ist als eine Tonne Blei..... :q:q:q Wollt mir auch nie einer glauben...


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

doch glaub ich dir franky.
ne tonne luft ist aber noch leichter.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Die hat dann aber soviel Auftrieb, dass du unter Wasser schon polnische York Schnur benutzen musst, damit nichts reisst!


----------



## Ukeleidriller (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

die york habe ich vor 3 jahren in germany gekauft, und oft im einsatz gehabt.
fakt ist einfach daß diese fluo enorm stark ist, auch wenn sich das einige jungangler hier nicht vorstellen können weil es ihren geistigen horizont übersteigt.
ich hatte früher die cortest von cormoran, die kommt jedoch bei weitem nicht an die york ran.


noch mal zur tragkraft:
keine mir bekannte schnur trägt das angegebene gewicht.
hängst du das angegebene gewicht unter wasser dran, sollte der wert passen. das könnt ihr direkt mal testen wenn ihr das hinkriegt |supergri

die behauptung daß alle schnüre mit gleichem durchmesser auch gleich viel tragen ist doch totaler quatsch, auch das kann jeder selber testen. gäbe es keine unterschiede bräuchte man nur die allerbilligste schnur zu kaufen, weil die allerteuerste qualitativ nicht besser ist. dann wären ja auch alle anderen faktoren wie abriebsfestigkeit, weichheit u. a. ebenfalls gleich.

 und genau das ist nicht der fall.

natürlich kann man die herstellerangaben nicht immer glauben, die weichen auch mal von der realität ab, trotzden gibt es tragkraftunterschiede leute! und was für welche!


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> noch mal zur tragkraft:
> keine mir bekannte schnur trägt das angegebene gewicht.
> hängst du das angegebene gewicht unter wasser dran, sollte der wert passen. das könnt ihr direkt mal testen wenn ihr das hinkriegt |supergri


Das haben wir die ganze Zeit gesagt, dass die allermeisten (deutschen) Herstellerangaben blanker Unsinn sind.
Aber das man ein Gewichtsbelastung unter Wasser machen sollte ist so hochgradiger Schwachfug - da solltest du nochmal drüber schlafen 



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> die behauptung daß alle schnüre mit gleichem durchmesser auch gleich viel tragen ist doch totaler quatsch, auch das kann jeder selber testen. gäbe es keine unterschiede bräuchte man nur die allerbilligste schnur zu kaufen, weil die allerteuerste qualitativ nicht besser ist. dann wären ja auch alle anderen faktoren wie abriebsfestigkeit, weichheit u. a. ebenfalls gleich.


Das wiederum hat niemand behauptet - was gesagt wurde ist, dass es eine mögliche Obergrenze für die Tragkraft einer Schnur aus einem bestimmten Stoff gibt.



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> und genau das ist nicht der fall.
> 
> natürlich kann man die herstellerangaben nicht immer glauben, die weichen auch mal von der realität ab, trotzden gibt es tragkraftunterschiede leute! und was für welche!


Absolut gibt es Tragkrafunterschiede und auch sonstige Unterschiede - hat niemand anders behauptet


----------



## Ukeleidriller (14. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



daci7 schrieb:


> Absolut gibt es Tragkrafunterschiede und auch sonstige Unterschiede - hat niemand anders behauptet



antonio meinte daß eine 0,27mm geflecht nur 10kg trägt, und tate hatte irgendwas gegoogeltes gepostet daß die tragkraft einer 0,18 gefelcht auf unter 10kg begrenzt.

soviel zum thema "hat niemand anders behauptet"



generation google sollte sich mehr mit der praxis beschäftigen.
jeder kann in wenigen minuten die tragkraft seiner schnüre selber testen und feststellen daß die tragkraft beim "trockenversuch" nicht hinkommt, aber beim "tauchversuch" schon!
das wär doch mal für einige ein schöner praxistest unter dem motto: jugend forscht :m mal ganz ohne internet!


das kernthema war übrigens FLUORCARBON !
wenn ich schreibe daß die york ordentliche tragkraft hat, dann darf man mir das gerne glauben und sollte mich hier nicht als lügner hinstellen. ob sie nun so stark ist wie angegeben sei dahingestellt, habs nicht getestet, aber im vergleich zu den allermeisten anderen fluos in der stärke ist sie der champ, soviel ist sicher. saustark, gute wurfeigenschaften, verdrallt nicht und kein memoryeffekt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Gut das ich gesunde Augen habe, mit Messwerkzeugen umgehen kann und zudem kein Jungangler bin. 

Deshalb kann ich mir beruhigt eine eigene Meinung bilden (die sich vermutlich mit vielen anderen deckt) und bin nicht auf 35-jährige Angelerfahrung anderer angewiesen 




> aber im vergleich zu den allermeisten anderen fluos in der stärke ist sie der champ, soviel ist sicher.


Ganz frech gefragt, wieviel andere Fluorocarbon hast du den getestet, das du soetwas behaupten kannst?


----------



## Ukeleidriller (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

als raubfischangler hab ich schon so einige fluos gehabt. gute und schlechte.
von der york war ich allerdings so begeistert daß ich die komplette rolle der blinkrute damit bespult habe und die cortest damit ersetzt habe.
wenn mir eine bessere unterkommt, greife ich natürlich zu.

klar kannst du dir deine eigene meinung bilden, aber wenn du ohne die schnur zu kennen mir unterstellst hier bullshit zu schreiben, dann ist deine meinung einen feuchten pfurz wert.

kaufen - testen - meinung bilden #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Solange es sich um dubiose Ebay Schnur handelt würde ich dafür nicht einen Cent ausgeben. Wahrscheinlich hast du ganz normale Monofile gekauft, die irgendwo einer als Fluoro gelabelt hat, noch Made in Ger draufdruckt und über Ebay verkauft.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

ich seh schon, du bist ein ganz schlauer.
vermuten . . . denken . . . sich nicht vorstellen können . . . 

ich bin da eher praxisorientiert. entweder ein produkt ist praxistauglich, oder nicht. "versuch macht kluch"|rolleyes

ich würde mir nicht anmaßen die erfahrungen anderer mit einem bestimmten produkt abzuwerten oder anzuzweifeln wenn ich das produkt selbst nicht getestet habe.
aber jeder jeck ist anders wie die kölner sagen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Du bist sicherlich nur so gereizt, weil du einsehen musst, das du irgendein Plagiat gekauft hast. Sicher ist aber das die Tragkraftangaben jenseits vom Realen Wert sind. Der Rest wirkt unglaubwürdig und unseriös.

Aber fisch die Made in Poland....Germany...wo auch immer Schnur nur weiter. Wenn ich Made in Ger oder Made in JP kaufe, dann will ich auch das es zu 100% von da kommt. Tragkraftangaben und Durchmesser müssen ebenfalls stimmen.

Und Ebay...#1 Marktplatz für Plagiate, Hehlerware, Diebesgut usw.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> die york habe ich vor 3 jahren in germany gekauft, und oft im einsatz gehabt.
> fakt ist einfach daß diese fluo enorm stark ist, auch wenn sich das einige jungangler hier nicht vorstellen können weil es ihren geistigen horizont übersteigt.
> ich hatte früher die cortest von cormoran, die kommt jedoch bei weitem nicht an die york ran.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> antonio meinte daß eine 0,27mm geflecht nur 10kg trägt, und tate hatte irgendwas gegoogeltes gepostet daß die tragkraft einer 0,18 gefelcht auf unter 10kg begrenzt.
> 
> das sind eben die physikalischen grenzen des materials.
> und da kannst du nicht dran rütteln.
> ...



antonio


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Um das mal richtig zu stellen - auch wenn man davon ausgehen mag, dass bei den auf dem europäischen Markt angebotenen Schnüren alles erstunken und erlogen ist: es gibt soetwas wie einen linearen Zugkrafttest wirklich.
Aber: dabei wird nicht ein Gewicht an die Schnur gehängt und dieses hochgehoben  Das wäre ja auch, wie hier im Thread nun schon öfter festgestellt, unsinnig.
Wie der Name schon sagt, handelt es sich dabei um eine lineare Belastung der Schnur mit einer Kraft - eigentlich müsste die Angabe auf dem Produkt also in N/mm² stehen, da aber Otto-Normal-Angler eben nichts mit Newton pro Quadratmillimeter anfangen kann wird eine maximale Belastungsgrenze angegeben. 
(Fyi. zur Umrechnung: 1N = 1 (kg*m)/s² demnach ist 1N die Kraft die erforderlich ist um einem Kilo die Beschleunigung 1 m/s² zu verleihen)
Diese Bealstungsgrenze ist irreführend und prinzipiell nichtssagend (Beispiel: kann ich an eine 10kg Schnur nun 10kg Steine oder 10 kg Luft hängen? oder eben: kann ich an eine 10 kg Schnur nun den Wassereimer an Land [Gewichtsbelastung ca. 10kg] oder unter Wasser [Gewichtsbelastung ca. 0kg] hängen - Entscheidend ist hierbei die Gewichtskraft [G] eines Körpers, welche abhängig von seinem Gewicht und der Stärke des auf ihn wirkenden Gravitationsfeldes ist und nebenbei auch in Newton angegeben wird und die Auftriebskraft [F] welche der Gewichtskraft entgegenwirkt solange sich das Objekt in einer Flüssigkeit [zb. Wasser] oder einem Gas [zb. unserer Atmosphöre] bewegt), reicht aber für den Hausgebrauch allemal. 
Generell geht man dabei soweit ich weiß von einer maximalen Belastungskraft unter Optimalbedingungen an Land aus.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

so isses.
deswegen ist die unterwassermethode "humbug".
weil dort dann eben je nach material(dichte/auftrieb) tausende verschiedene kiloangaben gemacht werden müßten für ein und die selbe zugkraft.

antonio


----------



## Ukeleidriller (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du bist sicherlich nur so gereizt, weil du einsehen musst, das du irgendein Plagiat gekauft hast. Sicher ist aber das die Tragkraftangaben jenseits vom Realen Wert sind. Der Rest wirkt unglaubwürdig und unseriös.
> 
> Aber fisch die Made in Poland....Germany...wo auch immer Schnur nur weiter. Wenn ich Made in Ger oder Made in JP kaufe, dann will ich auch das es zu 100% von da kommt. Tragkraftangaben und Durchmesser müssen ebenfalls stimmen.
> 
> Und Ebay...#1 Marktplatz für Plagiate, Hehlerware, Diebesgut usw.



selbst wenn die schnur von kleinen indischen kindern in dunklen kerkern handgelöppelt ist, von afrikanischen hehlern falsch etikettiert und über china nach polen verkauft wird, spielt das keine rolle was meine assusage betrifft. sie ist und bleibt zugfester als alle anderen flourcarbon die ich kenne.
der durchmesser von 0,27mm kann auch nicht maßlos übertrieben sein weil ich eine ,30mm anaconda und eine 0,35mm berkley dagegen gehalten habe.
ich benutze sie zum spinnangeln, und das schnurfassungsvermögen der spule deckt sich mit der tatsächlich aufgewickelten schnurmenge.

aber wer weiß, villeicht behauptet ihr verschwörungstheoretiker gleich daß die firma sänger falsche angaben zum schnurfassungsvermögen aufdruckt, weil sie mit york unter einer decke stecken:q
und elvis lebt wohl auch, was?!

wenn einer von eurer bruderschaft der zweifelnden theoretiker zeit und lust hat, kann er sich mit mir mal am dortmund-ems kanal verabreden. wir können dann meine schnur in der praxis teste. aber schieblehre nicht vergessen


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

verstanden hast du es immer noch nicht. es gibt kein fc was mit 0,27 eine tragkraft von 11 kg oder mehr hat.
physikalisch/materialtechnisch nicht möglich.

antonio


----------



## Ukeleidriller (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

und vergleicht nicht immer geflochtene mit monos oder fluo.

daß die angaben beim durchmesser bei gefelcht teilweise unverschämt von der realität abweichen ist ein alter hut, darüber muß man wirklich nicht mehr reden.

und auch das beispiel mit dem  wassereimer über wasser und unter wasser ist einfaltslos. warum nicht gleich mit kork testen? |wavey:
testet es mit gewichten und villeicht geht euch dann ein licht auf.
das sind diese metallischen dinger die man auf waagen legt falls ihr die nicht kennen solltet.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



antonio schrieb:


> verstanden hast du es immer noch nicht. es gibt kein fc was mit 0,27 eine tragkraft von 11 kg oder mehr hat.
> physikalisch/materialtechnisch nicht möglich.
> 
> antonio




selbst wenn sie 0,28mm ist und selbst wenn die tragkraft 10kg ist (hab es nicht bis ins detail geprüft) so ist sie trotzdem erheblich tragfähiger als andere fc !
ich habe nie behauptet daß sie auch tatsächlich über 11kg hält, lediglich daß sie hervorsticht durch ihre eigenschaften und damit für mich eine top schnur ist. nicht mehr und nicht weniger

ich bin weder der hersteller noch der verkäufer von dem garn, deshalb ist es mir auch latte ob sie sich millionenfach verkauft oder ob die produktionsstätte explodiert.
ich habe hier nur meine erfahrungen gepostet.

habs ja oben schon geschrieben, wers nicht glaubt kann sich mit mir treffen zum üpraxistest.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> und vergleicht nicht immer geflochtene mit monos oder fluo.
> 
> hat keiner gemacht.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> selbst wenn sie 0,28mm ist und selbst wenn die tragkraft 10kg ist (hab es nicht bis ins detail geprüft) so ist sie trotzdem erheblich tragfähiger als andere fc !
> ich habe nie behauptet daß sie auch tatsächlich über 11kg
> 
> doch hast du
> ...



um noch mal auf deine 27er zurückzukommen.
die würde lt der zugfestigkeit von fc auf ca 7,1 kg tragkraft kommen.

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Oh je, merkt ihr nicht, er will oder kann es nicht verstehen. Zudem waren seine 11,8kg wahrscheinlich nur dahingeredet und er hat nie wirklich getestet. Viele denken wenn sich die Rute stark biegt ist da auch Zug ohne Ende drauf. Manch einer sollte mal versuchen 2kg anzuheben.... vielleicht würde das der Vorstellungskraft helfen.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

die angebliche tragkraft deiner aussage nach von 7,1kg bei 0,27mm fluo kann nicht pauschalisiert werden. möglicherweise ist es ein "mittelwert". durch die anderen unterschiedlichen eigenschaften wie "weichheit" oder "dralltendenz", "memoryeffekt", usw. ist jede schnur anders. es wird ja auch nicht jede schnur die gleiche chemische zusammensetzung haben mit dem exakt gleichen mischungsverhältnis der stoffe.
pauschalaussagen kann man da nicht machen.

so, ich muß zur maloche. bis später #h


----------



## Ukeleidriller (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Oh je, merkt ihr nicht, er will oder kann es nicht verstehen. Zudem waren seine 11,8kg wahrscheinlich nur dahingeredet und er hat nie wirklich getestet. Viele denken wenn sich die Rute stark biegt ist da auch Zug ohne Ende drauf. Manch einer sollte mal versuchen 2kg anzuheben.... vielleicht würde das der Vorstellungskraft helfen.



da du eh noch nichts konstruktives geschrieben hast, außer vermutungen und unterstellungen, halt dich doch einfach raus. bist du überhaupt angler, oder triebst du dich hier nur aus langeweile rum?
dein "rutenbieg" blödsinn paßt wohl eher in deine welt der phantasie . . .


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> der durchmesser von 0,27mm kann auch nicht maßlos übertrieben sein weil ich eine ,30mm anaconda und eine 0,35mm berkley dagegen gehalten habe.
> ich benutze sie zum spinnangeln, und das schnurfassungsvermögen der spule deckt sich mit der tatsächlich aufgewickelten schnurmenge.



Na mensch. Ich hatte mal 24er Berkley, die lag zwischen 27er und 30er Stroft vom Durchmesser her. Eine 35er Berkley wird dann also bei ca. 0,45 liegen. Und damit kommen wir doch auch in den Bereich, wo es möglich wird.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

@ukeleidriller
Ist wirklich traurig mit dir .... und wer hier Blödsinn von sich gibt haben wohl die meisten erkannt.

Und nochmals, est geht hier keinem um Pauschalaussagen sondern lediglich um ganz normale physikalische Grenzen. Und dort gibt es nunmal Obergrenzen die man nicht ausser Kraft setzen kann. Da nutzt es auch nichts wenn du alle anderen als blöd hinstellen möchtest.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> die angebliche tragkraft deiner aussage nach von 7,1kg bei 0,27mm fluo kann nicht pauschalisiert werden. möglicherweise ist es ein "mittelwert".
> 
> das ist der maximal mögliche wert bei diesem material.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## stollzock3 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Wie wäre es den Spekulationen ein Ende zu bereiten? Wir überlegen uns einen tauglichen Versuchsaufbau und testen das Ganze? Bin auch bereit mir die Arbeit zu machen.

Petri

nic

-Ich weis nicht viel, aber ein bisschen was hab ich auch gelernt.


----------



## ulf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



stollzock3 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den Spekulationen ein Ende zu bereiten? [...]



Hallo

Ich hab jetzt mal beim Polen bestellt |rolleyes. Das probier ich ganz sicher mal aus, was die York-Leine so aushält.
Das mit den Ruten-Biegerei war schon im Fischereischein-Kurs ein schöner Aha-Effekt. Und der hat damals nur 1 kg dran gehängt. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## dosenelch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Taugt die Berkley Trilene was?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



stollzock3 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den Spekulationen ein Ende zu bereiten? Wir überlegen uns einen tauglichen Versuchsaufbau und testen das Ganze? Bin auch bereit mir die Arbeit zu machen.
> 
> Petri
> 
> ...




Die Arbeit kann man sich getrost sparen, antonio hat schon alle Fakten genannt(prima, musste ich mir die Arbeit nicht machen :q).
Ich werfe noch eine andere "Spekulation" obendrauf:
Wie kommt der werte Ukeleidriller auf das schmale Brett, dass die York echtes Fluorocarbon ist???
Wenn die Schnur auch nur annähernd, die von ihm beschriebenen Eigenschaften hat,  dann ist eher zu vermuten, dass es sich um eine normale, gute transparente Mono handelt?!


----------



## stollzock3 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Arbeit kann man sich getrost sparen, antonio hat schon alle Fakten genannt(prima, musste ich mir die Arbeit nicht machen :q).
> Ich werfe noch eine andere "Spekulation" obendrauf:
> Wie kommt der werte Ukeleidriller auf das schmale Brett, dass die York echtes Fluorocarbon ist???
> Wenn die Schnur auch nur annähernd, die von ihm beschriebenen Eigenschaften hat,  dann ist eher zu vermuten, dass es sich um eine normale, gute transparente Mono handelt?!



Und trotzdem hat noch keiner die Ausgangsfrage bentwortet


----------



## Ukeleidriller (16. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich werfe noch eine andere "Spekulation" obendrauf:
> Wie kommt der werte Ukeleidriller auf das schmale Brett, dass die York echtes Fluorocarbon ist???
> Wenn die Schnur auch nur annähernd, die von ihm beschriebenen Eigenschaften hat,  dann ist eher zu vermuten, dass es sich um eine normale, gute transparente Mono handelt?!



dem werten ukeleidriller ist es völlig schnurz ob es eine echte fluo ist eine mono oder sonst was. sie hat für mich zum angeln mit kunstködern prima eigenschaften. geringe dehnung, gute wurfeigenschaften, überdurchschnittliche tragkraft.
sie wird zumindest als fluo verkauft, deshalb hab ich das nicht hinterfragt.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (16. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

wie erklärt ihr euch eigentlich die enorme tragkraft von "nanofiler schnur"? die dürft doch dann garnicht möglich sein.
ich habe sie nie besessen, aber die tragkraftangaben sind enorn.

@stollzock3
tut mir leid daß dein thread hier so aus dem ruder gelaufen ist|rolleyes


----------



## aesche100 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Die Theoretiker haben wohl die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.Die sauteure Stroft ist wohl glaubhafter,weil sie so teuer ist und angeblich nach Aussagen der eigenen Firma die stärkste FC,ganz wissenschaftlich natürlich.|bla:
Geht doch einfach angeln, als euch über so etwas zu zerfleischen.(Es muß echt schlecht beißen zur Zeit)
Wer fängt,hat recht. Eine gute Schnur muß sich im Einsatz beweisen und nicht durch Gutachten.
Petri


----------



## Ukeleidriller (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

mensch aesche100, du kannst doch nicht einfach schreiben daß sich eine schnur in der praxis beweisen muss, dann könnte es ja passieren daß es widersprüche zu hochwissenschaftlichen untersuchungen gibt die im auftrag eines herstellers durchgeführt wurden. |supergri

schön zu sehen daß es hier anscheinend doch noch angler gibt :m


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> wie erklärt ihr euch eigentlich die enorme tragkraft von "nanofiler schnur"? die dürft doch dann garnicht möglich sein.
> ich habe sie nie besessen, aber die tragkraftangaben sind enorn.
> 
> willst du nicht begreifen, daß man auf die herstellerangaben sch... kann(bis auf wenige ausnahmen, wo es ungefähr hinkommt) zumindest hier bei uns?
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> mensch aesche100, du kannst doch nicht einfach schreiben daß sich eine schnur in der praxis beweisen muss, dann könnte es ja passieren daß es widersprüche zu hochwissenschaftlichen untersuchungen gibt die im auftrag eines herstellers durchgeführt wurden. |supergri
> 
> schön zu sehen daß es hier anscheinend doch noch angler gibt :m



das hat nichts mit hochwissenschaftlich zu tun, daß sind einfach die max werte die auf grund des materials erreicht werden können.
jeder hersteller kann draufschreiben was er will, wenns materialtechnisch eben ne grenze gibt, ist alles was darüber liegt gelogen.

antonio


----------



## Tate (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

aesche100
Die Aussage von Stroft bezieht sich ausschliesslich auf die von der EFTTA getesteten FC Schnüre.
Zitat Stroft: "Die Stroft FC1 weist die höchsten Tragkräfte aller bisher von EFTTA getesteten Schnüre aus 100% Fluorocarbon auf."
Genutzt habe ich die FC1 schon selbst als 0,24mm und auch als 0,28mm . Als Köder kamen kleine Rapalla zum Einsatz. Die Anzahl der Bisse war deutlich höher als ohne FC. Da aber haufenweise kleine Hechte gesetzt wurden wird sie nicht mehr verwendet.
Was den Preis betrifft,so ist die FC1 eine der teuersten FC die ich kenne. Stroft sieht sich aber selbst als Premiumhersteller, zum Teil vollkommen zu Recht, von daher werden die Produkte auch nicht "verramscht".


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



stollzock3 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat noch keiner die Ausgangsfrage bentwortet



Doch, bereits vor dieser Diskussion, nimm z.Bsp. Seaguar.





> wie erklärt ihr euch eigentlich die enorme tragkraft von "nanofiler schnur"? die dürft doch dann garnicht möglich sein.


Zum xten Mal, nicht das glauben was auf der Packung steht .... halten tun sie, aber der Durchmesser stimmt dann nicht.
Brauch ich mir nur ne 17er Fireline anzusehen die eher 25 ist ....





> mensch aesche100, du kannst doch nicht einfach schreiben daß sich eine  schnur in der praxis beweisen muss, dann könnte es ja passieren daß es  widersprüche zu hochwissenschaftlichen untersuchungen gibt die im  auftrag eines herstellers durchgeführt wurden.


Blahblah, im Vergleich zu dir haben hier einige schon Schnüre getestet und können getrost was dazu sagen (im Vergleich zu deinen Schätzungen).


----------



## Ukeleidriller (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

@keine_ahnung
du gehörst doch hier zur schätzerfraktion. ich rede von praxis. und genau die praktischen erfahrungen scheinen dir zu fehlen!
generation google halt.

nochmal kurz zur nano:du willst doch nicht behaupten daß die tragkraftangaben um ein vielfaches überzogen sind, oder daß der durchmesser maßlos untertrieben ist?
selbst wenn es nicht so stimmt wie es auf der packung steht, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen daß die tragkraft bei der von "eftta" angegeben grenze liegt.
denn wenn es so wäre, dann müßte die naofile schnur die übertriebensten werte aller zeiten haben, und alle benutzer dieser schnur müßten sich die hohe tragkraft nur einbilden, denn sie wäre ja garnicht möglich |rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> @keine_ahnung
> du gehörst doch hier zur schätzerfraktion. ich rede von praxis. und genau die praktischen erfahrungen scheinen dir zu fehlen!
> generation google halt.
> 
> ...



DOCH,sie sind überzogen..zumindest für EU.
Wenn du die US Klassifizierung der Nano mit der aus EU vergleichst,wird dir ein Licht aufgehen.

Im übrigen..je nachdem ob bei Zugfestigkeitstests Kraft-oder
Weggesteuerte Methoden eingesetzt werden,kommen auch unterschiedliche Ergebnisse raus.Und da den Herstellern nicht vorgeschrieben ist(zumindest nicht bei Angelschnüren),nach welchem Verfahren gemessen wird,sucht man sich dann 
die Verkaufsfördernd klingendere Variante raus.

Und wie haben die Nano Nutzer denn nun die hohe Tragkraft gemessen?Federwaage,Wassereimer,so aus dem Gefühl raus oder wie ? Was bedeutet bzw wie definierst du hoch?Du musst nämlich eine reelle Vergleichsmöglichkeit haben.Du kannst ja auch schlecht klassische Geflechtschnüre mit Thermofusionsschnüren vergleichen...Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich.


Du Praktiker..


----------



## dosenelch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Welche FC-Schnüre taugen denn für die Forellenangelei als Vorfachmaterial und sind trotzdem erschwinglich?

Ich dachte da an 0,18er und 0,22er.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Gamakatsu-G-Line-Fluorocarbon-022--2209.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-First-Class-Fluorocarbon-022--2040.html

Vom Knotenverhalten,Dehnung etc ziemlich ähnlich..beides etwas weichere
FC Schnüre.

Berkley FC ist etwas steifer,scheint bzw ist aber aber gleicher Durchmesserangabe minimal dicker als Gamakatsu & Co.Etwas schlechtere 
Knoteigenschaften.
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Berkley-Trilene-100-Fluorocarbon-021--1764.html

Auch brauchbar:
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p6362_Teklon-Fluorocarbon-0-175mm.html


----------



## stollzock3 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

@ RuhrfischerPG

Du scheinst Dich mit den Testverfahren aus zu kennen. Wie muss ein Versuchsaufbau aussehen um realistische Ergebnisse zu liefern?
Da mir niemand die Ausgangsfrage beantwortet hat werde ich die Schnüre jetzt selber testen. 

petri


----------



## ulf (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Soderle

Im Rennen waren Trilene 0,21 und 0,3 York 0,27 und 0,35 sowie eine Stroft GTM 0,25. Ich habe immer ein Stück mit doppeltem Schlaufenknoten genommen und an der Kofferwaage langsam bis zum Schnurbruch gezogen. Gerissen sind alle direkt am Knoten, sodaß hier mit anderen Knoten oder NoKnot noch etwas mehr drin sein dürfte.
Weil ich hier keine Tabelle zusammen bekomme ist das Ergebnis als Bild angehängt.

Die Trilene ist zwar die geschmeidigste, aber bei Durchmesser der heftigste Schummler und bei der Tragkraft doch recht schwach. Am meisten bei der Warheit, würde ich sagen, bleibt die Stroft. Als günstige Alternative werde ich aber bei der York bleiben. Die hält wirklich was aus und ist vom Polen wirklich nicht teuer. Was das Material und die echte Herkunft der Leine angeht findet sich leider nichts auf der Verpackung. Wer des polnischen mächtig ist, könnte ja mal beim auf der Verpackung genannten Importeur nachfragen.

Gruß Ulf

PS die gemessenen Werte sind natürlich nicht als absolute Werte tauglich, aber im Vergleich reicht mir das so erst mal.
PS2 ich weis auch, daß die Stroft keine FC-Schnur ist ;-)


----------



## Ukeleidriller (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

na endlich mal ein praktiker hier am start.

versuch macht kluch |supergri

das einzigste was ich hier über all die seiten zum ausdruck bringen wollte ist daß die york ordentlich was aushält. mehr als die meisten anderen schnüre bei der stärke.
und deshalb mußte ich mich hier als lügner hinstellen lassen nur weil es einige nicht glauben wollten. 

auch wenn der test von ulf nicht nach "wssenschaftlichen standards" durchgeführt wurde, so zeigt er eine klare tendenz zur tragkraft. mir als praxisorientierten angler reicht das völlig aus.


----------



## antonio (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

da war ich doch gar nicht mal so schlecht mit max 7,1 möglichen kg bei der 0,27er york.
physik läßt sich eben nicht besch......

antonio


----------



## antonio (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> na endlich mal ein praktiker hier am start.
> 
> versuch macht kluch |supergri
> 
> ...



keiner hat dich als lügner hingestellt. nur deine behauptung eben, daß ne 27er fc 11 kg trägt ist nicht wahr.
ebenfalls deine "unterwassermeßmethode"

antonio


----------



## Ukeleidriller (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Im übrigen..je nachdem ob bei Zugfestigkeitstests Kraft-oder
> Weggesteuerte Methoden eingesetzt werden,kommen auch unterschiedliche Ergebnisse raus.Und da den Herstellern nicht vorgeschrieben ist(zumindest nicht bei Angelschnüren),nach welchem Verfahren gemessen wird,sucht man sich dann
> die Verkaufsfördernd klingendere Variante raus.
> 
> ...



darum geht es ja, testergebnisse hin oder her, in der angelpraxis zeigt sich der tatsächliche wert einer schnur!

gehörst du etwa auch zur eimerfraktion?
eine reeller vergleich ist der vergleich mit anderen schnüren, z.b. mono oder fc. da hält die nano un mal wesentlich mehr aus. das hat mit äpfeln oder birnen nix zu tun, sondern rein mit nylonschnüren. wer tatsächlich behauptet daß eine 20´er nano nur genausoviel trägt wie eine 20´er mono, den kann ich leider nicht ernst nehmen. unabhängig von den (warscheinlich wie immer überzogenen) herstellerangaben bleibt die nano bei gleichem durchmesser stärker als mono oder fc.
das ist fakt! 

Du Theoretiker


----------



## Ukeleidriller (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



antonio schrieb:


> keiner hat dich als lügner hingestellt. nur deine behauptung eben, daß ne 27er fc 11 kg trägt ist nicht wahr.
> ebenfalls deine "unterwassermeßmethode"
> 
> antonio



ich habe nicht geschreiben daß sie 11kg hält weil ich es nicht getestet habe. ich habe auch geschrieben daß KEINE schnur das hält was auf dem etikett steht, zumindest nicht auf dem trockenen.
mit meiner aussage daß sie das gewicht unter wasser hält habe ich euch intellektuell maßlos überfordert, zugegeben. aber es stimmt. das kannst du mit jeder schnur ausprobieren.


----------



## ulf (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> [...]
> mit meiner aussage daß sie das gewicht unter wasser hält habe ich euch intellektuell maßlos überfordert, zugegeben. aber es stimmt. das kannst du mit jeder schnur ausprobieren.



Hallo

Das ist, wie wir hier sagen würden, schlicht Schmarrn #h.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ukeleidriller (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

wie wärs mal mit ausprobieren . . .


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



> @keine_ahnung
> du gehörst doch hier zur schätzerfraktion. ich rede von praxis. und genau die praktischen erfahrungen scheinen dir zu fehlen!
> generation google halt.


Glaube mir fehlt weder das eine noch das andere. 
Ausser vielleicht das ich wirklich noch nicht deine Wunderschnur getestet habe ...




> das einzigste was ich hier über all die seiten zum ausdruck bringen wollte ist daß die york ordentlich was aushält. mehr als die meisten anderen schnüre bei der stärke.
> 
> auch wenn der test von ulf nicht nach "wssenschaftlichen standards"  durchgeführt wurde, so zeigt er eine klare tendenz zur tragkraft. mir  als praxisorientierten angler reicht das völlig aus


Wüsste mal gern was jetzt auf einmal so klar ist. Es kamen die Werte raus die dir hier vorhergesagt wurden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## antonio (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> ich habe nicht geschreiben daß sie 11kg hält weil ich es nicht getestet habe. ich habe auch geschrieben daß KEINE schnur das hält was auf dem etikett steht, zumindest nicht auf dem trockenen.
> 
> zitat von dir:
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> darum geht es ja, testergebnisse hin oder her, in der angelpraxis zeigt sich der tatsächliche wert einer schnur!
> 
> gehörst du etwa auch zur eimerfraktion?
> eine reeller vergleich ist der vergleich mit anderen schnüren, z.b. mono oder fc. da hält die nano un mal wesentlich mehr aus. das hat mit äpfeln oder birnen nix zu tun, sondern rein mit nylonschnüren. wer tatsächlich behauptet daß eine 20´er nano nur genausoviel trägt wie eine 20´er mono, den kann ich leider nicht ernst nehmen. unabhängig von den (warscheinlich wie immer überzogenen) herstellerangaben bleibt die nano bei gleichem durchmesser stärker als mono oder fc.
> ...




Der Praktiker hat jetzt ein Problem...ein reeler Vergleich wäre also,Nano mit Nylon zu vergleichen?Eben NICHT !
*
Das* wäre nämlich ein Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich

Für eine Praxistaugliche Orientierung kann man nur Geflecht mit Geflecht vergleichen,Mono mit Mono und FC mit FC. Schon allein die um ein zigfaches höhere Dehnung einer Mono,würde diesen Vergleich verfälschen.Du würdest Schnüre mit vollkommen unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften miteinander vergleichen.

Das wäre ein Relationsvergleich und würde die Sache noch undurchschaubarer machen,als sie ohnehin schon ist.
Wenn Geflecht X in 0,20 Dia z.B.eine um den Faktor 1,6 höhere Bruchfestigkeit aufweist als Mono Y in Dia 0,20...schön,und?Brotlose Kunst.

  Ein seriöser und unabhängig durchgeführter Vergleich Geflecht X in(realen) 0,15 mit Geflecht Y in ebenfalls realen 0.15 wäre da viel aufschlussreicher.

Und dagegen sträuben sich halt die Hersteller....warum nur |rolleyes

Und nein...ich gehöre nicht zur Eimertestfraktion.Ich teste mit Rute und Rolle am Wasser.Und da ist es mir ehrlich gesagt schnurz ob eine Schnur über eine theoretische Megatragtrakft von X kg verfügt..diesen Wert packen nämlich weder Rute noch Rollenbremse.Angelschnüre sind kein Abschleppseil...auch wenn manche es so handhaben:m


----------



## Ukeleidriller (19. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

@antonio
mit meiner aussage: "nicht übertrieben" wollte ich darstellen daß sie wesentlich stärker ist als andere fc schnüre in der gleichen stärke.
hab ja geschrieben daß keine schnur das trägt was auf dem etikett steht! die meisten anderen bei gleicher stärke reißen wesentlich schneller.

@ruhrfischerPG
mir ist es ebenfalls schnurz was die hersteller angeben, denn bei mir muß sich ein produkt ebenfalls am wasser beweisen. was anderes hab ich nie geäußert.




unsere plauderei dreht sich mittlerweile nur im kreis. . . . gäähn . . . .


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> [...]
> mit meiner aussage daß sie das gewicht unter wasser hält habe ich euch intellektuell maßlos überfordert, zugegeben. aber es stimmt. das kannst du mit jeder schnur ausprobieren.



Nein. Mit deiner Aussage über die Tragkraft unter Wasser und deiner Ignoranz gegenüber physikalischen Fakten hast du das Sprichwort "Perlen vor die Säue" in eine vollkommen neue Dimension gehoben - daher hab und werde ich auch nichts mehr hierzu schreiben


----------



## Ukeleidriller (20. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*



daci7 schrieb:


> daher hab und werde ich auch nichts mehr hierzu schreiben



schon mal dran gedacht daß du damit anderen einen großen gefallen tust? #h


----------



## Tate (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Was seid ihr nur so böse zu unserem Archimedes? Er wird es uns dummen Pöbel schon zeigen wie man die Unterwassertragkraft richtig misst!:q


----------



## zanderman111 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Hier mal was http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58993


----------



## tomitulpe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Hallo, also ich habe mir 2 Sorten der Yorck Schnur gekauft und bin voll zufrieden, die Tragkraft ist schon umwerfend ob die Angaben stimmen oder nicht, habe mal ne Berkley gekauft ne Nanofile die hat das Knotenbinden nicht mal überstanden, und wer meint das Stroft das Ultimative sein soll, naja, ne Perücke für 50 Euro schaut schon super aus, zeigten mir 2 Guides von Kingfisher, und meint ihr wirklich das die Schnüre immer in dem Land hergestellt werden wo die Firma herkommt, ist mir eigentlich egal wo sie hergestellt wird, Hauptsache sie hält was sie verspricht


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

@Tomitulpe 
der Trööt ist schon ü 5 Jahre alt...


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

@tomitulpe
Mit den Geflechtschnüren ist das tatsächlich so eine Sache. 5 Angler, 7 Meinungen  

Beim Fluorocarbon ist das nicht ganz so schlimm, da hört man eigentlich nur ganz selten mal von einem dass "schlecht" sei.


----------



## Scholle 0 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Flourocarbon*

Und Stroft ist und bleibt Stroft !!!
Die ehrlichste Schnur für mich auf dem Markt . 
Egal welche von Stroft.
Und die Entstehung einer Perücke , liegt nicht immer an der Schnur .


----------

